# Umvelt (LEZ) Stickers(again)



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Only just found out that I need the LEZ sticker if i plan to visit certain towns eg Freiburg.

My Vehicle is london LEZ compliant. 

Do i still have to buy these stickers if i plan to go into Emmission zones?

Regards


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, you do need a German umwelt sticker for your vehicle. Easy to get, only 5 euro and last for the life of your vehicle. 
You can easily apply on line, link us in the last query for this info or if you fon't have time before you go just go to almost any dealer of new cars in Germany and buy one there. 
We didn't have time to get one before our recent trip to Germany CEO bought one in the first town we stayed in - took 5 mins and most of that was them printing off the sticker.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

ordered my from this site www.berlin.de.

ordered on tuesday night and it arrived thursday morning.
it lasts for the life of the vehicle so for 6 euro's well worth it.

Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We got one in Koln; they are done there at the town council offices, take about 5 minutes ( she has all the different stickers in envelopes ready) and cost 5 euros. Take along your van registration documents and the MOT plus emissions certificate if you have it.

Make sure you stick it on the correct place on your windscreen as per the diagram you're given; once on it will not come off.

We couldn't get one at a garage or dealer but perhaps that is just the way they do it in Koln.

G


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks all
Doers anyone know if the stellplatz near freiburg is withing the Umvelt zone?

Phill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Thanks all
> Doers anyone know if the stellplatz near freiburg is withing the Umvelt zone?
> 
> Phill


Do you mean Reisemobilplatz am Eschholzpark ? This one is in the Umweltzone according to our Bordatlas. Camping Moslepark is also in the zone.

There are 2 other places ( assuming you mean Freiburg im Breisgau ?) which are not in the zone: Extra Autohof Haid and WVD Sudcaravan.

I can supply addresses or more details if you can identify the one you mean.

G


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Grizzly
Dont know to be perfectly honest. dont worry mate thanks for the info and i will probally get a sticker when ik get there. Cheers Phill


----------

